# Can i convert a PC into a server????



## karlhaywood (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi i have a spare pc i would like to convert it into a server being used as a main access point on the network for my other computers. Is this possible? What would i have to do?

Thanks in advance.
Karl.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

To serve what? File storage? If that's all, there are not really many changes to make.


----------



## karlhaywood (Jan 17, 2010)

yes just files really. i need to be able to access it from four pc's. Is that a problem?

Thanks.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Not sure that anything really needs to be done. You could have an OS installed, share the folders and drives that you want to use for storage, and slap a "Server" sticker on the front of it.

Unless there is something I'm missing?


----------



## karlhaywood (Jan 17, 2010)

What is an os? My knowledge is very basic when it comes to computers?

Thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Operating System.

Basically all Windows File systems since WFW 3.11 had file sharing capability.

File and Printer sharing is usually enabled and isntalled by default.
You can basically just right click a folder and select the sharing tab.

Use this link. Just scroll down to the section about sharing folders.
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/networking/xp_network.htm


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Squashman said:


> Basically all Windows File systems since WFW 3.11 had file sharing capability.


Is this from memory, or your deep erudition concerning the Ancients?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

*karlhaywood:*

Maybe we are not getting at the root of your question. It's sometimes hard to know where to start with people if you don't know them, and what they know. So if you can explain a bit further what you need for information, I'm sure we can help you.

If you didn't know that "OS" meant "operating system", then you may be completely befuddled about how to put that machine to use. If that is the case, that's fine, too, and we'll take it step by step.

What do you have, and what do you want to do with it?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Elvandil said:


> Is this from memory, or your deep erudition concerning the Ancients?


Initially from memory. Then you made me google it.


----------



## karlhaywood (Jan 17, 2010)

hi i have 3 PC's i use files from all of them. i use 1 computer but access the others remotely its quite time consuming and would like to put all the files on 1 central server so my staff in the office can access them 2. i just need it for file and printer sharing really. Would i be able to convert my old pc into a server? Would the memory be big enough?

Thanks.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Tell us about the machine. How large are the hard drives? If not large enough, are you willing to get a larger drive?

Do you have an operating system installed to it already, or one that you can install? Depending on your wants and experience, it doesn't even need to be Windows. You could use one of the many free Linux distributions, including Ubuntu Server Edition. These would be more difficult to configure and maintain and you would need someone with Linux skills ("proven", not alleged) to maintain and fix it. If not Linux, do you have a version of Windows already installed or that you could use?

What types of files are you thinking about? What file sizes, generally speaking? That will help determine how much space you need. But remember that almost all your drive space will be available for your storage use since only the operating system and nothing else but stored files will be on those drives.

The memory on the machines doesn't matter so long as the OS thinks it has enough to run properly.


----------



## karlhaywood (Jan 17, 2010)

The pc as got windows xp already installed i would definitely think about installing an operating system if it would be more efficient. ive got round about 650,000 names and addresses stored on there and would like the staff to access it too. So would you recommend me installing windows server?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

No need really, if XP is there. It will serve the purpose so long as you don't need more than ten simultaneous connections. And even that may have changed. I'm not sure about that. But if XP is already there, you may as well use it instead of buying a whole new OS.


----------



## karlhaywood (Jan 17, 2010)

Also do i just connect the computer to the switch and that is it? or do i have to configure it to my network? Sorry im just new to all of this.

Thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Just connect it to your existing switch. I would make sure all your computers are on the same workgroup to be on the safe side as well. It is not necessary but does help keep things organized.


----------



## karlhaywood (Jan 17, 2010)

How do i set up a workgroup?
Thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://www.onecomputerguy.com/networking/xp_network.htm
Read the two sub headings on:
Changing the Computer,Workgroup or Domain Name
Sharing Drives or Folders

You can skip the part on 
Configuring the TCP/IP Protocol Stack


----------

